# 1600 lumens led backup lights FTW!!



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice. I think. But how much heat do they generate and retain after 10 minutes compared to the stock bulb?


----------



## velasquezjvp (Dec 14, 2015)

They're produce almost the same amount of heat plus i haven't had them on for more than 5 minutes


----------



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

Where did u get those at?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

velasquezjvp said:


> They're produce almost the same amount of heat plus i haven't had them on for more than 5 minutes


How did you measure their heat energy?


----------



## velasquezjvp (Dec 14, 2015)

This place call dynamic sound for $30 por set


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Dynamic sound? I can't find their website. You mind giving us a link?


----------



## velasquezjvp (Dec 14, 2015)

Tomko said:


> How did you measure their heat energy?


 i used a thermometer gun


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

velasquezjvp said:


> They're produce almost the same amount of heat plus i haven't had them on for more than 5 minutes


Granted, the time is short, but unless they're LED, I'd almost guarantee it's more heat.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Nice. I think. But how much heat do they generate and retain after 10 minutes compared to the stock bulb?


Quick question why would you have reverse lights on for more than 10 minutes lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Tomko said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. I think. But how much heat do they generate and retain after 10 minutes compared to the stock bulb?
> ...


Save gas!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

velasquezjvp said:


> It's a local business here in Georgia if you want a set you can get it through me


You mind snagging a picture when it is completely dark? I'm curious.


----------



## velasquezjvp (Dec 14, 2015)

sparkman said:


> You mind snagging a picture when it is completely dark? I'm curious.


Sure


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Just a quick note in my moderator role to remind folks that there are a number of registered vendors who pay a monthly fee to be able to sell their products and services here on cruzetalk. 

So we have to be respectful of those pre-existing business relationship should we as individual members offer a product or service that may be in direct competition to a paid vendor. 

In the case that has arisen in this thread we do have such a vendor: Diode Dynamics

As a result I have made some slight adjustments to posts and informed the authors via pm. 

Given that the posts were made without malice or ill intent no other corrective measures will be taken at this time.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> Granted, the time is short, but unless they're LED, I'd almost guarantee it's more heat.


Umm, the title of the post says led.


----------



## Louis (Dec 28, 2015)

Diode Dynamics only shows LED fog lights for the 2014 Curze.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Louis said:


> Diode Dynamics only shows LED fog lights for the 2014 Curze.


They have all the bulbs you need, not just fogs: Chevrolet Cruze LED and HID Lighting


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I wish they had "full suites" available. Like the entire exterior for a slight discount over getting each bulb individual.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I can guarantee your bulbs are not 1600 lumens.

In order to put out that kind of illumination you need some very high power emitters. And it order to drive those emitters to max power you need proper thermal management because they'll be generating a ton of heat.

Currently these bulbs below (produced by a guy in Russia) are the only ones I know in a T10/921 application that put out a measured 1600 lumens.


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

Wouldn't there be some form of law broken?

As I was aware, there is a limit to the amount of light output reverse lights emit, due to the light distracting other drivers


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Jaz said:


> Wouldn't there be some form of law broken?
> 
> As I was aware, there is a limit to the amount of light output reverse lights emit, due to the light distracting other drivers


I am unaware of any lighting limits relative to b/u lighting in the U.S.

Rob


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Robby said:


> Jaz said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't there be some form of law broken?
> ...




I guess... Technically... You could argue that your housing is designed for halogen lights and is dot approved for such so your LEDs are out of the approval range, BUT you'd be hard pressed to find someone to spend time on that ticket. This would apply for EVERY mandated lamp on your car. I wouldn't worry the least.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

170-3tree said:


> I guess... Technically... You could argue that your housing is designed for halogen lights and is dot approved for such so your LEDs are out of the approval range, BUT you'd be hard pressed to find someone to spend time on that ticket. This would apply for EVERY mandated lamp on your car. I wouldn't worry the least.


Especially considering the amount of time your reverse lights spend _not_ being on.


----------



## Louis (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks, I looked it up by Make/model etc. and only found foglights the first time.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Louis said:


> Thanks, I looked it up by Make/model etc. and only found foglights the first time.


Yeah, it's a little goofy. Did that the first time I looked, too.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

evo77 said:


> I can guarantee your bulbs are not 1600 lumens.
> 
> In order to put out that kind of illumination you need some very high power emitters. And it order to drive those emitters to max power you need proper thermal management because they'll be generating a ton of heat.
> 
> Currently these bulbs below (produced by a guy in Russia) are the only ones I know in a T10/921 application that put out a measured 1600 lumens.


Cool. Has anyone tried them in a capsule?


----------

